# Firearms training



## tac803

As an NRA instructor, I am keenly aware of the need for proper firearms training, especially when it comes to safety. There are many preparedness oriented people who decide to include a firearm as part of their kit. I wanted to take a moment to emphasize the need for proper training in the safe use of a gun, as well as the need for practice in order to become proficient with whatever firearm you choose.

A quick review of the three fundamental rules of gun safety as taught by the NRA might be useful.

1.  ALWAYS keep the gun pointed in a safe direction.

2. ALWAYS keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to shoot.

3. ALWAYS keep the gun unloaded until ready to use.

There are many more guidelines out there about gun safety, but if you follow these three rules, you will be well on the way to avoiding accidents and potential tragedy.

If you decide to take on the responsibility of gun ownership, you need to understand that training and practice are necessary to become a safe and confident shooter. Merely owning a gun doesn't make you a good shooter, just as owning a car doesn't make you a good driver. Learning the skills associated with shooting is a challenge, but is also a lot of fun and provides a tremendous sense of accomplishment.

Take a few minutes, find an instructor near you and take a class. If you are a novice shooter, have an instructor take you to the range for a session with your gun. You can also seek out training groups that provide more formal instruction, some including the use of simulators instead of live fire. It's up to you to be a safe and responsible gun owner and shooter.


----------



## Dixie

*My brother was a cop here for our county. He and my nephew took a course from my son today. You're right TAC, everyone needs to keep training and practice often.*


----------



## oldvet

tac803 said:


> As an NRA instructor, I am keenly aware of the need for proper firearms training, especially when it comes to safety. There are many preparedness oriented people who decide to include a firearm as part of their kit. I wanted to take a moment to emphasize the need for proper training in the safe use of a gun, as well as the need for practice in order to become proficient with whatever firearm you choose.
> 
> A quick review of the three fundamental rules of gun safety as taught by the NRA might be useful.
> 
> 1.  ALWAYS keep the gun pointed in a safe direction.
> 
> 2. ALWAYS keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to shoot.
> 
> 3. ALWAYS keep the gun unloaded until ready to use.
> 
> There are many more guidelines out there about gun safety, but if you follow these three rules, you will be well on the way to avoiding accidents and potential tragedy.
> 
> If you decide to take on the responsibility of gun ownership, you need to understand that training and practice are necessary to become a safe and confident shooter. Merely owning a gun doesn't make you a good shooter, just as owning a car doesn't make you a good driver. Learning the skills associated with shooting is a challenge, but is also a lot of fun and provides a tremendous sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Take a few minutes, find an instructor near you and take a class. If you are a novice shooter, have an instructor take you to the range for a session with your gun. You can also seek out training groups that provide more formal instruction, some including the use of simulators instead of live fire. It's up to you to be a safe and responsible gun owner and shooter.


As a former NRA Training Counselor, I totally agree. I would add one more to the three and that is make sure of your target (especially when hunting) know what is in back of it, around it, and beyond it.

IMO almost all of the "accidental discharges or accidental shootings" could have and should have been prevented with proper training and some "brain usage".


----------



## partdeux

Sorry, I strongly disagree with the NRA on point 3



tac803 said:


> .
> 
> 3. ALWAYS keep the gun unloaded until ready to use.


An unloaded gun is a non aero dynamic rock or a pretty poor excuse for a hammer.

I will tell you SWMBO violated rule 2 one day, luckily she followed rule 1. Scared the hell out of both of us. We were at the range and for some stupid reason set the gun down on the table holding on to the back of the grip (safety) and the trigger. She hasn't done that again!


----------



## tac803

partdeux said:


> Sorry, I strongly disagree with the NRA on point 3
> 
> An unloaded gun is a non aero dynamic rock or a pretty poor excuse for a hammer.
> 
> I will tell you SWMBO violated rule 2 one day, luckily she followed rule 1. Scared the hell out of both of us. We were at the range and for some stupid reason set the gun down on the table holding on to the back of the grip (safety) and the trigger. She hasn't done that again!


Sorry if that caused confusion, but it is something we talk about and explain in class.

Rule 3 is not a suggestion that you should carry an unloaded handgun for personal protection. *If you are legally carrying a handgun for personal protection, it's considered that it is in a ready to use condition*. At that point, I would certainly hope it was loaded! The main idea with the third rule is that *stored guns shouldn't be left loaded, and guns in transport to and from the range in a vehicle should be unloaded*. Nobody in their right mind is going to suggest somebody legally carry a handgun for personal protection that isn't loaded! That could get somebody killed pretty quick. That being said, please check your local laws, rules, and regulations regarding lawful posession of a handgun!

The other main point to that rule is that YOU are responsible for your guns, and anything that happens with them if you leave them lying around loaded and unsecured. If a kid gets ahold of a loaded gun and somebody gets hurt or killed, it's on you for leaving them in that condition. Guns must be stored securely, out of the reach of children and unauthorized persons.


----------



## tac803

oldvet said:


> As a former NRA Training Counselor, I totally agree. I would add one more to the three and that is make sure of your target (especially when hunting) know what is in back of it, around it, and beyond it.
> 
> IMO almost all of the "accidental discharges or accidental shootings" could have and should have been prevented with proper training and some "brain usage".


Absolutely! Good point Oldvet! There are many more worthwhile safety rules and adages out there, and they make a lot of sense! Make sure of your target, know whats beyond it, be careful shooting at water with a rifle because of ricochets, never drink and handle guns, and the list goes on.

I think two of the more important adages are *Be sure of your target*, and *never point a gun at anything or anyone you dont intend to shoot.*

Also, *the most important safety device on any gun is located directly between the shooters ears!*


----------



## tac803

Dixie said:


> *My brother was a cop here for our county. He and my nephew took a course from my son today. You're right TAC, everyone needs to keep training and practice often.*


Excellent!


----------



## oldvet

partdeux said:


> Sorry, I strongly disagree with the NRA on point 3
> 
> An unloaded gun is a non aero dynamic rock or a pretty poor excuse for a hammer.
> 
> I will tell you SWMBO violated rule 2 one day, luckily she followed rule 1. Scared the hell out of both of us. We were at the range and for some stupid reason set the gun down on the table holding on to the back of the grip (safety) and the trigger. She hasn't done that again!


I knew someone would argue point three, and I was waiting for that. Tac is correct, as instructors and trainers we are talking normally (as Tac said) about while at the range, and while transporting.

Loaded firearms in the home to me is a personal choice that each person has to make. I do keep a loaded 1911 by my bed within easy reach, but that's just me and my choice.

Carrying a firearm for personal protection, for hunting, or for use on ZOMBIES should be loaded and ready to use or as you said it is a rock.


----------



## partdeux

tac803 said:


> That being said, please check your local laws, rules, and regulations regarding lawful posession of a handgun!


I live in MI, and we have some screwy laws.

I can legally open carry except where I can't
I can legally conceal carry except where I can't (similar list)
BUT, I can legally open carry with a conceal license in almost every place.

Many Conceal Pistol License (CPL) instructors, and many LEO, have somehow decided that the law only allows TWO loaded firearms. Who they come to that conclusion boggles the mind. The argument most often incorrectly used, Pistol law is singular, not multiple. BUT, this is where it gets fun, the state law has a statement that plural applies to singular. There's an attorney that is just chomping at the bit for somebody, ANYBODY to get charged so he can take that one to court.

Then we can get into the silly drinking laws and the mis statements by my instructor. If the firearm is in transport mode, I can have up to .08 BAC. If I'm using my conceal license, I can't have any alcohol. My instructor stated that with a CPL, I could never have any alcohol. Even when challenged, she said not even in the house {sigh}.


----------



## 18bravo

Basic firearms safety is just that basic. It's good for the shooting range or hunting trip. It's really just common sense or should be.

Some kind of training is a good thing but there are a lot of school around teaching things that are not tactically sound. So just make sure you get the right training for what you will be using your firearm for and that is has real world use.

There are a lot of self-proclaimed experts running school.


----------



## Meerkat

Army Ranger who trained hubby said never shoot to wound,2 in the chest,1 in the head.
Not enough range time with bullets as high as they are now.
Always keep guns locked in a safe place in your home in case of unexpected company.
I know a man who was affraid of certain groups so he kept his shotgun beside his bed,killed his wife who was going to the bathroom.


----------



## 18bravo

> Army Ranger who trained hubby said never shoot to wound,2 in the chest,1 in the head.


That is true leave shooting the gun hand stuff stay in the movies. Once you get a high skill level you will retain a good bit of it even if you don't get range time.


----------



## horseman09

tac803 said:


> 1.  ALWAYS keep the gun pointed in a safe direction.
> 
> 2. ALWAYS keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to shoot.
> 
> 3. ALWAYS keep the gun unloaded until ready to use.


Tac, I see a few issues above.

1st, there should be 4 items instead of 3, the 4th being, "Begin training your kids from the day they are old enough to walk." An easy way to do that is to put an old bolt action rifle in a corner with the bolt removed to serve as a "trainer". When the child touches the gun, you say, "NO NO NO". As he/she gets older, progress to giving him a BB gun for Christmas that must be possessed only with adult supervision, etc, etc. It should be treated at all times with the same respect as a deer rifle. Safety training progresses and continues to adulthood.

A pet peeve of mine...........formal training is usually spouted as the only real way to teach gun safety, but early, competent, constant parental training is far superior.

Also, too much of the formal training is just plain bull $hit. For example, here in PA, Hunter Safety training demands hunters empty their weapon prior to crossing blowdowns, fences, etc. Here's the scenario: Your 12 year old dutifully racks the lever on his older model 30/30 open closed, open closed, the muzzle arcing over a wide area as he ejects his ammo from the weapon. Every time he/she closes the lever (the hammer is back), a tragic accident is just waiting to happen. Much better to ignore the idiots who teach this crap, and instruct the youngster to simply open the action and hand the gun over the obstacle.

Also.........as others had alluded, an empty defensive weapon in the home is just a steel rod bolted to a piece of wood. When seconds count, loading a weapon can be minutes away.


----------



## tac803

horseman09 said:


> Tac, I see a few issues above.
> 
> A pet peeve of mine...........formal training is usually spouted as the only real way to teach gun safety, but early, competent, constant parental training is far superior.
> 
> Also, too much of the formal training is just plain bull $hit. For example, here in PA, Hunter Safety training demands hunters empty their weapon prior to crossing blowdowns, fences, etc. Here's the scenario: Your 12 year old dutifully racks the lever on his older model 30/30 open closed, open closed, the muzzle arcing over a wide area as he ejects his ammo from the weapon. Every time he/she closes the lever (the hammer is back), a tragic accident is just waiting to happen. Much better to ignore the idiots who teach this crap, and instruct the youngster to simply open the action and hand the gun over the obstacle.
> 
> Also.........as others had alluded, an empty defensive weapon in the home is just a steel rod bolted to a piece of wood. When seconds count, loading a weapon can be minutes away.


My Dad taught me about guns as soon as I was old enough to understand. First lessons were "don't touch these", followed by "dont touch these unless I'm here", and so on. I was Shooting when I was about 7, and haven't stopped since. Never said formal education was the only way, but today, a lot of parents don't know the butt from the muzzle!

As far as PA hunting classes, I never took one, but the one in NY said something similar. I don't hunt anymore, but seemed like a pretty good idea not to try to jump over a fence with a gun that was ready to fire. I see your point about a lever action though. They actually teach them to empty the gun completely?

The last part I think you are referring to is "*never load a gun until ready to use it." *I would hope that you would have a home defense firearm in a condition that was _*ready to use*_! I don't plan on looking under my bed for a speedloader at 03:00 when I hear the front door crashing in. It was never implied that somebody should use a mossberg like a louisville slugger, at least not until after all ordnance went downrange!

Hope that cleared up some misconceptions.
Thanks.

John


----------



## horseman09

Tac, you certainly make a good point about some parents not knowing anything about firearms. Sad but true. In addition to that, maybe even sadder, is so many parents are so busy chasing the shiny, whiz-bang material side of life they crave so much, that they don't spend quality time with their kids. One of my earliest memories is the sweet scent of Hoppes #9, when my Dad would let me help him clean a gun.


----------



## Tweto

Gun safety is good to talk about. I think everybody has a good points. The only thing that I could say is that extra caution is needed around kids and my sister-in-law.


----------



## tac803

horseman09 said:


> Tac, you certainly make a good point about some parents not knowing anything about firearms. Sad but true. In addition to that, maybe even sadder, is so many parents are so busy chasing the shiny, whiz-bang material side of life they crave so much, that they don't spend quality time with their kids. One of my earliest memories is the sweet scent of Hoppes #9, when my Dad would let me help him clean a gun.


Hoppes #9 still brings back memories. I used to ask to clean my Dads guns after a range trip, and I remember the first time he left me alone to take care of them. I suddenly understood that he trusted me not to do something stupid with them.

You are absolutely right about many kids not having the opportunities that we had, and I have had many doors opened in my life because of my shooting experience. It's a sad situation that so many kids don't know what it's like to walk in the woods, or have a skill that can help them feed their families or even survive bad times.


----------



## tac803

Tweto said:


> Gun safety is good to talk about. I think everybody has a good points. The only thing that I could say is that extra caution is needed around kids and my sister-in-law.


Absolutely a good point about extra caution around kids. Guns need to be secure so that they are inaccessable to unauthorized persons, regardless of their intended use. A loaded firearm left where a child can get ahold of it is a tragedy looking for a time to happen. As for your sister in law...:scratch I got nothin'.

As for kids that are too little to understand gun safety, the following 4 steps are taught-

-STOP
-DON'T TOUCH
-LEAVE THE AREA
-TELL AN ADULT

You may be a totally responsible gun owner with everything secured, but maybe Billy's friends dad isn't so responsible. When Billy's friend takes his dads gun out of the hiding place and ask's Billy if he wants to play cowboy's and cops, hopefully Billy will remember the 4 steps that have been taught to him.


----------

